# Fountain V2 Styled RTA



## wiesbang (13/12/15)

Hi all

As topic states, who stocks and what do they cost?


----------



## Dubz (13/12/15)

http://www.atomixvapes.co.za/collec...in-v2-rta-bottom-feeder-atomizer-5-0ml-silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## wiesbang (13/12/15)

Thank you very much!


----------



## wiesbang (17/12/15)

Now i am looking for spare bottles. Can someone point me in the right direction please


----------



## Andre (17/12/15)

wiesbang said:


> Now i am looking for spare bottles. Can someone point me in the right direction please


https://www.fasttech.com/products/0...lacement-empty-dropper-bottle-for-fountain-v2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wiesbang (17/12/15)

Andre said:


> https://www.fasttech.com/products/0...lacement-empty-dropper-bottle-for-fountain-v2


Seems I need you on speed dial

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

